# Kitchen Confidential: the movie



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

The big question on my mind: who's going to play Chef Bourdain? I'm thinking James Woods.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

I think James Woods would be perfect! After the live chat I was wondering about the very thing, who would play Bourdain? Do you think he might star in the movie at all?


----------

